

Ask HN: Should I build this? Knowlegde base for questions Google couldn't asnwer - ElbertF

Google often returns only a few unhelpful results when searching for obscure error messages. Sometimes I find the answer myself after some debugging and feel that I should share it in case someone else is looking for the same thing. Answering my own question on a message board seems silly and often so does blogging about it.<p>Would it be helpful to have website where you can add your query along with the answer so Google can index it? Perhaps in the form of a wiki or a message board? Would you use it?
======
noonespecial
I feel exactly the same way. I've got a little google notebook going called
"Things that should have been on the internets but weren't".

I've pondered the same dilemma about the narcissistic elements of a blog where
I just answer my own dumb questions.

But this stuff really should be on the internet dammit! That's what its _for_
, imho.

So yes. Hell yes, I'd use it. I might even go so far as to help you build it.

~~~
ElbertF
Cool. Any ideas on how it should work?

